# drawing board



## Jacob (11 Jan 2011)

Just bought this A0 board (£25 ebay) with Zucor drafting head







It's usable but a bit more decrepit than it looks. Replacement scales available but other spares a problem. Needs 3 of these little pulley wheels which run on rails. Plastic outer on steel bearing. Maker's spares not available. Any ideas who might have something similar, or perhaps be able to replace the plastic rims?


----------



## knappers (11 Jan 2011)

You might have more luck getting somebody with a lathe to turn you some new plastic wheels.

Si.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2011)

Knappers may be right. I wouldn't be too surprised if the wheels off a drafting machine with another manufacturer's name on it might fit. You could check around for wheels for other machines to see if they might fit.

Maybe the wheels at the bottom of this page will fit?


----------



## xy mosian (11 Jan 2011)

Nice looking board Jacob, and you can draw so many things full size on one piece of paper. Do you draw on paper or film? I ask as I have some film available.

xy


----------



## Jacob (11 Jan 2011)

Dave R":3dxqiujs said:


> Knappers may be right. I wouldn't be too surprised if the wheels off a drafting machine with another manufacturer's name on it might fit. You could check around for wheels for other machines to see if they might fit.
> 
> Maybe the wheels at the bottom of this page will fit?


Oh right thanks - could be the thing. I've been on their page but didn't notice the wheels. Might be easier to make them fit with a washer or two, instead of machining things.



xy mosian":3dxqiujs said:


> Nice looking board Jacob, and you can draw so many things full size on one piece of paper. Do you draw on paper or film? I ask as I have some film available.
> 
> xy


Paper or tracing paper. Usually for working drawings but occasionally save things for future reference. I don't do attractive drawings - just functional. Not sure what film is TBH.


----------



## xy mosian (11 Jan 2011)

Sorry, the film I refer to is 'Drafting Film'. Sort of plastic tracing paper really. Used commercially, once upon a time, to make masters which were passed through a printing machine to make copies onto pre-sensitized paper. I'll dig what I have out of the loft measure it up, figure out how to post it and be in touch. 

xy


----------



## Jacob (11 Jan 2011)

xy mosian":d1a0twfh said:


> Sorry, the film I refer to is 'Drafting Film'. Sort of plastic tracing paper really. Used commercially, once upon a time, to make masters which were passed through a printing machine to make copies onto pre-sensitized paper. I'll dig what I have out of the loft measure it up, figure out how to post it and be in touch.
> 
> xy


Cheers Xy that's very good of you. Same as tracing paper then - which (in the old days) you'd bung through a dyeline printer and receive a damp print smelling of ammonia.


----------



## Jensmith (11 Jan 2011)

I used to have an A0 drawing board - quite a bit fancier than yours, that I bought 2nd hand in the dawn of CAD and used extensively while at University but I sold it on Ebay in the end as it was taking up space and I didn't need it anymore. Shame though as it was a great drawing board.

I do have some rulers still knocking about I think that might fit on the head but yours don't look to bad anyway.

I used drafting film and still have loads of that lying about - in rolls and sheets. I much preferred it to tracing paper as it doesn't rip and you can rub or scrape out mistakes much easier, but you do need to use ink for film and pencil lead for film or else it smudges.

It's a real shame that all this stuff is becoming obsolete but at work everything is done on CAD. It's a shame when all the pens I had and nibs etc just sit there with no use. No-one even really wants this stuff anymore. I got £50 for the drawing board which is what I paid for it but when new it would have cost ~ £1000!


----------



## Jensmith (11 Jan 2011)

Jacob":2klj35gk said:


> xy mosian":2klj35gk said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, the film I refer to is 'Drafting Film'. Sort of plastic tracing paper really. Used commercially, once upon a time, to make masters which were passed through a printing machine to make copies onto pre-sensitized paper. I'll dig what I have out of the loft measure it up, figure out how to post it and be in touch.
> ...



You posted this while I was writing my post so just be aware that you need ink or pencil lead designed for film to draw on it or else the ink / pencil will smudge. I could send you ink & propelling pencil leads if you want to use the film and have the appropriate pens. Pm me if you decide to use it. It's just lying around here.


----------



## Jacob (11 Jan 2011)

Jensmith":2owc7v11 said:


> I used to have an A0 drawing board - quite a bit fancier than yours,


 Huh! Mines got a pneumatic lift!


> ..
> It's a real shame that all this stuff is becoming obsolete but at work everything is done on CAD. It's a shame when all the pens I had and nibs etc just sit there with no use. No-one even really wants this stuff anymore. I got £50 for the drawing board which is what I paid for it but when new it would have cost ~ £1000!


I like the old stuff mainly cos it's "hands on". The same pencil takes you through from sketch design to marking up on the wood, and back again - you can lay the wood on the drawing and take off marking etc. And it's a damn sight cheaper!


----------



## Jensmith (11 Jan 2011)

Jacob":26cu25hh said:


> Jensmith":26cu25hh said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have an A0 drawing board - quite a bit fancier than yours,


 Huh! Mines got a pneumatic lift!


> ..
> 
> Mine was a bit like this: http://www.jrbourne.com/index.asp?Produ ... ctTypeId=4 but German built and extremely heavy!


----------



## Jacob (11 Jan 2011)

Jensmith":rz3evyi0 said:


> Jacob":rz3evyi0 said:
> 
> 
> > Jensmith":rz3evyi0 said:
> ...


Mine is similar except the top rail is hidden behind, with a cranked arm holding the vertical bar of the machine. There's a slot for a missing dust sheet too. Base is steel (Bieffe it says) with a foot pump for height adjustment and a handle for tilt. Actually it's not a pump it's just a clamp. The board goes up and down on something like a car tailgate pneumatic strut, hidden inside.
It was quite posh once. Much better than the parallel motion plus wires and weights, of my old one.


----------



## xy mosian (12 Jan 2011)

Jacob":167e5sf1 said:


> xy mosian":167e5sf1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, the film I refer to is 'Drafting Film'. Sort of plastic tracing paper really. Used commercially, once upon a time, to make masters which were passed through a printing machine to make copies onto pre-sensitized paper. I'll dig what I have out of the loft measure it up, figure out how to post it and be in touch.
> ...




Sorry Jacob, of course that's the game, that stuff certainly cleared ALL the tubes if you got on the wrong side of it.

xy


----------

